# Zugriff auf S7- Daten über bestehende Verbindungen



## Gerhard Bäurle (30 März 2004)

Hallo,

ab sofort ist die neue Version 3.5 der S7/S5-Bibliothek 
ACCON-AGLink verfügbar. Damit haben Sie noch mehr 
Möglichkeiten zum Lesen und Schreiben von S7- und 
S5-Prozessdaten. So können Sie auch bereits vorhandene 
Verbindungen zur S7-Kommunikation verwenden.

Die neue Version 3.5 ist noch flexibler und noch komfortabler:

*Unterstützung der Siemens-CPs 5511, 5611, 5613 und 1613*
(ACCON-AGLink S7-PC/CP)

Kommunikation über die integrierte PROFIBUS MPI/DP 
Schnittstelle Ihres Siemens-Panel-PCs oder Siemens-PGs

direkte Kommunikation mit WinAC über die PC-interne Schnittstelle
*Importieren des Original STEP7-Projektes*
(durchgängige Datenhaltung von der Projektierung bis zur Visualisierung)

Mit ACCON-AGLink S7-Symbolik stehen Ihnen alle 
Deklarationen im S7-Projekt zur Verfügung

Mit ACCON-AGLink S7-SymbolikPro können Sie zusätzlich 
auf die einzelnen Elemente von Datenbausteinen zugreifen
*S7-200-Zugriff jetzt auch über TCP/IP*

Dazu unterstützt ACCON-AGLink S7-PPI und S7-TCP/IP jetzt 
die Ethernet-CP 243-1
Ganz gleich ob Sie eine Prozessvisualisierung mit mehreren 
10.000 Datenpunkten haben oder nur mit Excel ein paar Worte 
aus der SPS lesen wollen – mit ACCON-AGLink haben 
Sie immer die richtige Lösung für die Kommunikation mit Siemens-Steuerungen.

Ausführliche Informationen zu ACCON-AGLink erhalten Sie hier:

Beschreibung: http://www.deltalogic.de/software/aglink.htm
Demo-Download: http://www.deltalogic.de/download/aglinks7.htm

Den schnellen Einstieg in das Thema S7-Prozessdatenzugriff 
ermöglichen Ihnen folgenden Schulungen:

S7 und Visual Basic: http://www.deltalogic.de/schulung/agl-vb.htm
S7 und LabVIEW: http://www.deltalogic.de/schulung/agl-labview.htm
S7 und .NET: http://www.deltalogic.de/schulung/agl-net.htm
S7 und Excel: http://www.deltalogic.de/schulung/agl-excel.htm

Gerne senden wir Ihnen auch weitere Informationen und 
unsere Demo-CD per Post. Schreiben Sie uns dazu bitte 
eine E-Mail an vertrieb@deltalogic.de oder füllen Sie das 
Onlineformular 

http://www.deltalogic.de/kontakt.htm

aus oder rufen Sie uns unter 07171-916-112 an.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## EWS (2 April 2004)

HI Herr Gerhard Bäurle

wie sieht es mit dem CP 5512 aus?????


netten Gruß

Christian Werner


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (7 April 2004)

Hallo Herr Werner,

die CP 5511 (PC Card 16-Bit) haben wir erfolgreich 
getestet, die CP 5512 (PC Card 32-Bit) leider noch nicht.

Die CP 5512 scheint nicht besonders verbreitet zu sein,
da die CP 5511 unter XP zwar nicht freigegeben ist aber 
einwandfrei funktioniert.

Da die CP 5512 mit der Siemens-Software genauso 
funktioniert wie mit der CP 5511 müsste das mit 
unserer Software auch so sein ...

Sobald wir eine in die Finger bekommen werden wir 
auch die CP 5512 testen und mit freigeben.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------

